# Dream Hunt



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

This year my BF and I are planning a trip to South Dakota to hunt Sharpies and Huns for a week. However, if I had the time and resources my dream hunt would be a Bobwhite quail hunt on a Mexican ranch...... Anyone else have any dream hunts?


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

This past year I did pheasants in South Dakota. Next year Ptarmigan and Rainbow Trout in Alaska. I hear good things about Ducks in Mexico, so that might be coming down the line. The Alaska/Mexico/UK/Africa bird shooting trips interest me. I just wish I could take the dogs without massive complications/expense.

I think my dream hunt would be something along the lines of starting with grouse in northern Michigan, Wisconsin, and Minnesota; then working through pheasants, sharpies, huns and chuckers while heading west. I'm not sure if the timing would work out. Maybe I'd throw in a Mule Deer or Elk for good measure once I get out there.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I've got a couple in mind.

On the bucket list:

Cast and Blast for Lake Superior Tributary Steelhead and Grouse in the afternoon, I have one WI trib in mind.

Canadian Grouse Hunt, park land aspen and birch for Ruffs and prairie meadows for Sharptails. 

Like a poster said above, a nomadic six weeks of a little bit of if all.

Montana mixed bag of Ducks, Prairie birds and Roosters is forthcoming also.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

I gotta get a Moose before its all said and done. Im not picky where i do it. AK would be nice tho. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

and I have discussed this often for when she retires. The timing of various hunts will be the challenge and it might take us a few years to get them all in. Of course Mi grouse/woodock will be the constant, with trips to Ontario for ruffed and sharps, Dakota's and Montana for sharps, roosters, ducks, snipe and hopefully huns, working our way down thru Nebraska and Kansas enjoying the landscapes and varoius birds and the abundant bunnies to shoot. By then it will be time to get back to go on our dream ice fishing tour:evilsmile.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I am hoping for a ND hunt to include ducks and uplands it fell threw this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I have a couple that are at the top of the list.

1. Somewhere out west, KS, AZ, TX? For wild quail. I've always wanted to hunt them with my dogs.

2. Saskatchewan for huns, phez, etc.

3. A flooded timber hunt for ducks in AR or LA.

Non bird hunt - A moose hunt in Alaska!


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Steelheadfred said:


> I've got a couple in mind.
> 
> On the bucket list:
> 
> ...


 
Brule, and the Gordon McQuarrie Haunts? That would be high on my list to hunt some of those spots. He is one of my favorite writers and could recreate the magic of a duck blind, fishing hole, or patridge hunt.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dream I had the legs to hunt a week with the Heller Bros. :sad:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I dream to hunt grouse where there so plentlyfull and german dog can find XXX grouse each year........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Desert quail, mountain chuckars, quail in Georgia, PA & MN grouse. 

Those are my "hope to's". My wife hails from KS and has family scattered everywhere west of the Mississippi so that'll help. Stepson is even helping out by marrying a Colonel's daughter from GA.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> I dream to hunt grouse where there so plentlyfull and german dog can find XXX grouse each year........
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

2ESRGR8 said:


> You have a vivid imagination.


Also one disconnected from reality, German dog, pfft please! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr. Botek said:


> Also one disconnected from reality, German dog, pfft please!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Hey Jack! What can I say one can hope trying to get that second grouse  got stuck on 1 1/3 this year that's two years in a row
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr. Botek said:


> Also one disconnected from reality, German dog, pfft please!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This from a guy who a big enough hole in the ice that he can fall into and waits for a fish to come by and throw a stick at it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

You got an entire one more than me then. My third came when the dog retrieved a carcass someone had breasted. 

It wouldn't include a dog, but birds. Probably not achievable for me, but I'd like to go on an Argentina dove hunt.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I just wish I had more time and more gas money to explore coverts in the state we live in.

I started talking seriously with the FIL about a trip out west this fall, but the more we talked, the more we realized we'd rather just spend a week to 10 days in the UP. Or even a week to 10 days relaxing in familiar NLP coverts!


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Just booked mine! headed to SD to chase Roosters around for a week! cant wait!


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Before I retire, a week or so in Montana, the prairies and possibly the south west Montana area for ruffs and sharpies. After we retire, in 1955 days, a months long journey reminiscent of the book, A High, Lonesome Call. If you bird hunters have not read this book, you should. I think I'll read it again, I just finished a book last night and need a new read.

Two times in my life I picked up and took extended leaves. At 19/20 I traveled the US for the better part of a year, before returning and settling down for a bit. At 38 we packed everything we owned in a 10X10 storage unit and took another 7 months off, thru hiking the AT.

In 1955 days we will do something again. It will probably include Alaska. The Dialator has a cousin that homesteaded Alaska in the 80's and has a bush camp near the Arctic Circle that they still live 5 - 6 months every year. I want to go there. I understand that the ruff numbers are fantastic in and around Fairbanks (where they live when they come back to town)

That High Lonesome Call type trip will happen.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

My dream would be to...wait, I'm living the dream. I do have a soft spot for hunting prairie grouse off horseback. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

A few things on the list....

Canada for multiple species 

Montana for multiple species

Oregon for steelhead 

British Columbia for Steelhead

Back to AK for giant rainbows and chat again! 

I am sure the list will grow and hopefully a few will be crossed off as it does. I feel fortunate that I have been able to take most trips I really desired to and hope that continues. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wingchasin (Mar 3, 2010)

Argentina 2014 
For doves and vacation 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Louisiana duck hunt and Illinois bow hunt for 180 class whitetail.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think Ptarmigan is probably on my list too... and Alaska..... Come on winning lottery numbers!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

kellyM87 said:


> I think Ptarmigan is probably on my list too... and Alaska..... Come on winning lottery numbers!


Ptarmigan would be fun in the right area. The places I guided they were as dumb as they come. You could walk right up to them and in the tundra there are not many trees to fly to so they just trot around in front of you until you really get on them.

I would assume just like our ruffed grouse there are areas where they are more wild and more enjoyable to hunt and pursue. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

My Dream Hunt goes a little different direction.

I'd like to go back in time to the mid-1970's for one more duck hunt with my father. 

He passed about 4 AM on opening day of the 2004 MN waterfowl season after a long battle with Parkinson's. 

Not a day goes by that I don't think of him and the gift of fishing and hunting he bestowed on me. 

I've experienced incredible birds hunts from the plum thickets of North Texas to the aspen parklands of Manitoba. They pale in terms of the time I spent hunting with my dad.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Jay Johnson said:


> My Dream Hunt goes a little different direction.
> 
> I'd like to go back in time to the mid-1970's for one more duck hunt with my father.
> 
> ...


Well said Jay. I feel fortunate to get to spend time afield with my father and look forward to creating many memories similar to what you speak of. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Duece22 said:


> Well said Jay.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2!!!!!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

As K9 said, more gas money to drive around Michigan -- Especially with moving further South soon. Never hunted the UP before so that'd be on the list for sure.

Outside of MI though: Iowa for pheasants and deer, Alaska for Grizzlies and Caribou with my bow, Canada for ruffs and sharpies, Colorado for Elk

But most of all, one more hunt with my grandpa in Pigeon River Country. It's where he, my father, my uncle, myself, and my little brother all got our starts in grouse hunting. We camp in the same camp ground most years and always make sure we have 20 lbs of hash browns (running joke as grandpa wouldn't go anywhere with out a massive amount of hash browns). My grandfather stopped grouse hunting about 10 years ago, he just couldn't walk the two-tracks anymore. He's now in NC, enjoying the sunshine and his youngest grand kids. He thoroughly enjoys the photos of my pup and the pictures and stories from our trip every year.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

hehibrits said:


> My dream would be to...wait, I'm living the dream. I do have a soft spot for hunting prairie grouse off horseback.


I've never done it, but it's high on the bucket list.

This one is way off the charts, but how about African guinea fowl and other savannah game off horseback (a backup gun may be advised)?



kellyM87 said:


> I think Ptarmigan is probably on my list too... and Alaska..... Come on winning lottery numbers!


Me too, but I have heard the fool hen stories that Ric mentioned, so I think you'd want an area that has experienced at least some hunting pressure.

Another thing I've never experienced is high quality wild quail hunting. Sadly, I'm not sure it's even possible, at least not for less than the price of a good used car/day.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I dream I had the legs to hunt a week with the Heller Bros. :sad:


 

amen


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mr. Botek said:


> You got an entire one more than me then. My third came when the dog retrieved a carcass someone had breasted.
> 
> It wouldn't include a dog, but birds. Probably not achievable for me, but I'd like to go on an Argentina dove hunt.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
me too, I know some guys that do and would love to tag along


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

FindTheBird said:


> I've never done it, but it's high on the bucket list.
> 
> This one is way off the charts, but how about African guinea fowl and other savannah game off horseback (a backup gun may be .


I thought about an off continent hunt.... Greece and Cortunix quail came to mind.... I always wanted to go to Greece and I always wanted to see Cortunix that could actually fly..... Heard its treacherous hunting though.... Saw a cool video once of a guy hunting peacocks with dogs......


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, the possibilities...

1. Chukars in the mountains and maybe some valley quail 
2. Huns and Phez (wild strain) in N dak.
3. Desert Quail
4. Caribou in Quebec
5. Pronghorn out west

6. (non-hunting) Tarpon, Snook and Dorado

Jay's comments really hit home, though. With recent news from the docs, it looks like my dad already had his last hunt. I would trade all the above and more for one more 4 day trip in the western yoop - my dad and my retired setter Milhouse, cool crisp October days, birds, and a frosted mug at the local tavern - that's all I'd ask for. Funny how perspectives can change in the wink of an eye...
Here's hoping we can manage some river walleye this spring.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

I was mainly focused on bird hunting but a few weeks or maybe a few months of Carribean bone fishing would be a nice ticket. Throw in some reef fishing once a week for fresh grillin' material and a truck load of Kalik, enough fresh pineapple and coconut rum and Bobby will be a happy lad.

Rent that house on Andros.......................and get a boat. Yea, that would be nice. Can anyone watch the dogs? I'll have a decent place on a salmon stream for you to live while we are gone.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

If we are expanding....

North Umpqua in early September a week after some heavy rains. A week on the Babine in October.

Ten days tour of the Open Courses ending at St. Andrews.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hunting Ocellated Turkeys in Central America!!!*


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I was mainly focused on bird hunting but a few weeks or maybe a few months of Carribean bone fishing would be a nice ticket. Throw in some reef fishing once a week for fresh grillin' material and a truck load of Kalik, enough fresh pineapple and coconut rum and Bobby will be a happy lad.
> 
> Rent that house on Andros.......................and get a boat. Yea, that would be nice. Can anyone watch the dogs? I'll have a decent place on a salmon stream for you to live while we are gone.


Hmm..... Seems like I should be connecting the dots from the "friend" you mentioned that liked fly fishing and bought a house on a trout stream with a horse barn and staying at the place you mentioned to watch dogs..... Nope... Still lost....


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

In their covers with their shags. That'd be sweet enough for me.

Collin


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> *Hunting Ocellated Turkeys in Central America!!!*


Good one. I was going to mention pulling off a grand slam on turkeys is on my bucket list too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Whats a grand slam on a turkey?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

kellyM87 said:


> Whats a grand slam on a turkey?


Healthy Denny's menu item. You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Healthy Denny's menu item. You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Prairie birds are an obscene amount of fun. As a matter of fact, sharpies might be actually more fun to hunt than ruffed grouse. 

I've been lucky enough to hunt waterfowl in a bunch of states, and while I enjoy the hell out of it, nothing really trips my geek switch that much. Maybe sea ducks in AK, but that would be more about the journey than the hunting. 

I'd like to do a combo blue grouse/band-tailed pigeon hunt in the Cascades at some point, and like someone else alluded to, spend a week swinging speys on the Skeena tribs or Dean.

Or Chile for sea-run browns and steelies.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Archery elk during the rut would be my number one pick. Getting up close and personal with one of them has got to be a rush. I've done Montana as a cast and blast and would like to go back, Only this time just for the birds. Those combo trips are just to much work. I was going to do Ft. Pierre, Sd. for sharps and chickens last year but the reports weren't that good. That ones high on the list to.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

kellyM87 said:


> Whats a grand slam on a turkey?



An Eastern, Merriam, Osceola, and Rio all in one year (I believe). It may be ever for that matter but I've seen guys do it one year and if I was to do it, that's how I would want to.

If Fritz is throwin out golf courses, TPC Sawgrass. It will happen!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Kelly!!

Been 10 years since I've been there and with a new batch of hounds it's time to go again. Just left a message in Lang to book it up. Fuzzy dog gets geese and ducks in the morning and both get Huns and Sharpies in the afternoon. Last time I was there the birds in the area had never been hunted with dogs.

Griff


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sasketchawan (sp?) sounds like fun.... Looks tone a long haul.... Ill have to look into it for the future if the wild bird hunting is good there.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

88luneke said:


> An Eastern, Merriam, Osceola, and Rio all in one year (I believe). It may be ever for that matter but I've seen guys do it one year and if I was to do it, that's how I would want to.
> 
> If Fritz is throwin out golf courses, TPC Sawgrass. It will happen!


I can get you on that swamp in a heart beat, Marriott Connection.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

mudbat2128 said:


> Archery elk during the rut would be my number one pick. Getting up close and personal with one of them has got to be a rush. I've done Montana as a cast and blast and would like to go back, Only this time just for the birds. Those combo trips are just to much work. I was going to do Ft. Pierre, Sd. for sharps and chickens last year but the reports weren't that good. That ones high on the list to.


I have done the colorado bow hunt for elk and now bow hunting in michigan is no fun at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I was mainly focused on bird hunting but a few weeks or maybe a few months of Carribean bone fishing would be a nice ticket. Throw in some reef fishing once a week for fresh grillin' material and a truck load of Kalik, enough fresh pineapple and coconut rum and Bobby will be a happy lad.
> 
> Rent that house on Andros.......................and get a boat. Yea, that would be nice. Can anyone watch the dogs? I'll have a decent place on a salmon stream for you to live while we are gone.


Never met this Bobby guy but I can tell he has good taste!

Bobby, I'm heading down to Andros and another island to chase bones on the flats for a week soon. I'm tying flies and filling the flybox all weekend. We are going to consume the heck out of rum, kaliks, cracked conch, conch salad, and conch fritters while laying out on the beach, and will not miss this lousy Michigan weather one bit.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess the "dream hunt" thread has turned into the "dream sportsman trip" thread.... Id be down to go anywhere where its warm and on the water..... Im not much of a fisherwomen, but you can't beat the sun and sea.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Here's another huge stretch: European capercaillie. I believe this is the biggest grouse on the planet. It's dangerous hunting because if you miss, they will circle back around and kill you:lol:


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

jimmyjette14 said:


> amen


They can keep their legs...I'll take their marked up map book for my dream hunt

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

kellyM87 said:


> Im not much of a fisherwomen, but you can't beat the sun and sea.


Pfft... the autumn breeze and a popple field hide out behind the gym to ritualistically and repeatedly beat the hell out of sun and sea. FACT!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

88luneke said:


> An Eastern, Merriam, Osceola, and Rio all in one year (I believe). It may be ever for that matter but I've seen guys do it one year and if I was to do it, that's how I would want to.
> 
> If Fritz is throwin out golf courses, TPC Sawgrass. It will happen!


Gould's and Ocellated makes a World Slam.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I am pretty content camping in the Northern Michigan woods, waking up and making a nice breakfast and spending an October day busting through the Grouse woods. Call me simple.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Steelheadfred said:


> Ten days tour of the Open Courses ending at St. Andrews.
> Outdoor Hub Campfire


I like this golfing idea across the pond, that is a good one, throw in some salmon fishing and pub crawlin' too. I real Guinness at a pub in Ireland poured at the correct temp in a stone tavern ..................with a whiskey chaser....



kellyM87 said:


> Hmm..... Seems like I should be connecting the dots from the "friend" you mentioned that liked fly fishing and bought a house on a trout stream with a horse barn and staying at the place you mentioned to watch dogs..... Nope... Still lost....


Chart it out, pin it on the wall, keep lookin'. You'll figure it out.



bombcast said:


> ... and like someone else alluded to, spend a week swinging speys on the Skeena tribs or Dean.


I think this is fishin', I'm not certain.



N M Mechanical said:


> I have done the colorado bow hunt for elk and now bow hunting in michigan is no fun at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This same type thing happened to me with trout fishing. Forever I fished small MI streams and creeks, mostly for brookies. I started going west every summer, backpacking to alpine lakes and fishing cuts and bows, catching football shaped and football sized cuts at 10,000 feet with the mountains in the background, no one else within miles and doing it regularly. Come back to Michigan and a skinny nine inch brook trout just didn't do it any more. 



brookie~freak said:


> Never met this Bobby guy but I can tell he has good taste!
> 
> Bobby, I'm heading down to Andros and another island to chase bones on the flats for a week soon. I'm tying flies and filling the flybox all weekend. We are going to consume the heck out of rum, kaliks, cracked conch, conch salad, and conch fritters while laying out on the beach, and will not miss this lousy Michigan weather one bit.


I forgot the conch, can't forget the conch. You could buy it here, it's not the same. Same with Kalik, it's just different if you're in the tropics. Some one brought me a six pack here to MI and it just isn't the same. 

That 1st time I saw a school of bones and then picked one out from the edge was a thrill. Ankle deep, miles out in the ocean on big sandy flat with the sun and breeze. There was no gym for the autumn breeze to hide behind, it's ass was never kicked.



k9wernet said:


> Pfft... the autumn breeze and a popple field hide out behind the gym to ritualistically and repeatedly beat the hell out of sun and sea. FACT!


Nice writing.........


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

88luneke said:


> An Eastern, Merriam, Osceola, and Rio all in one year (I believe). It may be ever for that matter but I've seen guys do it one year and if I was to do it, that's how I would want to.
> !


Yes that's the grand slam. 

Anyone make it out crow hunting? Now that's a game bird for you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

FindTheBird said:


> Here's another huge stretch: European capercaillie. I believe this is the biggest grouse on the planet. It's dangerous hunting because if you miss, they will circle back around and kill you:lol:


 I was just going to post that when I saw you beat me to it


----------

